# Is this worth cleaning up?



## dudewah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey there, new to this cool Forum.  I have had this bike for years and have rode it as is, up to not long ago. So I just figured out the date code (stamped on the Chicago Schwinn badge 2749) and believe it to be Oct 1st 1989.  Its not a very old bike, but I am interested in new rims and bars and leaving the "patina" as is.  Sort of a hoodride I suppose.....  Hammered paint clean chrome seat posts etc...

Question is: should I spend ANY time on this thing? Is it worth it?  If so, being that its not THAT old, can someone suggest where I might pick up some cheap/shiny rims for it.  bars? etc?  And do you think that this bike came with those front forks????  Is there a spring type fort set up I could put on it?  I would imagine there are sites that sell LOTS of these goodies.  I just dont know em.

Sorry for all these questions in one hit.  Just kind of excited to start shining this thing up....maybe.

Pic:  




Thanks!

P.S. can someone tell me the Model name of this bike?  The chain guard was painted 20 years ago and I cant see a name.  thanks again


----------



## rhenning (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it is 1979 not 1989 and it is part of the Cruiser series of bikes Schwinn made then.  It is a bit of a Frankenbike made up of parts of several years of Schwinns.  Only you can decide if it is worth putting money into.  Roger


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 27, 2012)

If you wanna keep it and  ride it by all means try and clean it up as much as possible and see if you can make it shine again if you're going to try and resell it you're wasting time with  that particular bike. Keep it and ride it till the wheels fall off!


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Look For Something Better....*

Start with something better, the best you can afford.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 27, 2012)

Keep the ants (they remind me of an Outer Limits episode)
Lose the bike...but it deserves a "once over."
Chris


----------



## dudewah (Feb 27, 2012)

You Guys are awesome.  Keep the Ants lose the bike...... Fantastic!  I know its not the best thing to start with but I have had it for years.  I will take it all a part try and shine up the shiny bits and add a new seat post etc...  
great posts!

Thanks.

Oh yeah where do I buy cheap chrome wheels?

I'm still laughing.


----------



## Papajon (Feb 27, 2012)

*craigslist*

put it on graigslist-get 30 bucks and go out to eat.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 27, 2012)

I would clean it up and keep it as a daily commuter type bike, its nothing special or fancy but it will serve that purpose. Keep your eyes and ears open for a project that will be worth your while, and sometimes if you're very lucky the seller won't know exactly what he has and you'll get it for a good price. Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## dudewah (Feb 27, 2012)

Being new to this thread I now know what the kooks feel like on my usual forum.  I build hot rod cal Look VW's and my bike is like some guy coming into our "world" with an POS Super beetle poop box.  So I feel ya.  Heres a pic of my ride that I know much more about than bikes.  I get it.


----------



## DreamBikes (Feb 27, 2012)

*I'd keep it (almost) as is!*

I dunno, I think your bike is pretty darn cool as it is!  In my humble opinion, I'd ditch the tractor seat, rusty seat pillar and the reflector bracket attached to the seat post clamp for a sportier set-up. Maybe add a set of BMX cruiser bars and BMX grips to go with that cool fork!
That bike is a rider!
Nice Beetles!


----------



## MR D (Feb 28, 2012)

Your bike has two wheels, ride it.

I wouldn't get into it too much, don't spend a lot of time or money. Try finding a decent bike that is worthy of your time if you want to get into this hobby. They are out there, just look.

A place called memory lane in Ohio will have a nice wheel set for your bike if you really want new ones. But, you can clean up the ones on it now with little effort and keep riding it as is.

Either way, welcome!

Mr D


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 28, 2012)

That bug is sweet I'm still looking for a decent one in my area that isn't an aborted baja bug project. I have a lead on what the guy said is a 67 standard beetle drivin into a junkyard near me 10 years ago supposedly the pans are still solid it just doesn't have nice paint. Find a cheap parts bike on craigslist for cheap chrome wheels!


----------



## sstone (Feb 28, 2012)

*Beetle & bike*

Luv the vert!  I have a '70 vert myself. 

As to the bike's rust.  I've had pretty good success with evapo-rust http://www.evapo-rust.com/ in removing rust from chrome rims, etc.  I generally use a little less than a gallon/bike (but I'm also doing bikes w/ fenders).  I like it because I can soak it and not worry about it eating up the metal.  It's non-toxic, no fumes, etc.  Rims I do in a wallpaper tray and just have to keep turning the rims.  Then I polish and wax them as well.

Some people use oxalic acid (wood bleach) in dilute solution.  It makes a slimy green film on raw metal, but does work pretty good on chrome.  Buy it in powder form at a local hardware store ($8.00) and mix it w/ water.  BikeForums.net has some posts regarding this.  Use gloves!!


----------



## larrylowe (Feb 28, 2012)

*keep it ...*

and "invest your "time " on it 
personally i use a brass brush and wd40 (style )spray 
takes lots of time but the end result
is pride 
also if it is a "79" 
it is chicago built




sweet bug you got


----------



## dudewah (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice looking 66 with the 2.0 alloys.  Nice VW.  Thanks guys for all the help.  I tore it all down today and went nuts with polishing etc...  The wheels are shot, the forks are shot.  The paint is hammered but I like it.  (its only original paint once eh?) I like the idea of a parts bike to steal stuff from.  I will look into that.  Thanks again for all the kind words...


----------



## larrylowe (Mar 1, 2012)

dudewah said:


> Nice looking 66 with the 2.0 alloys.  Nice VW.  Thanks guys for all the help.  I tore it all down today and went nuts with polishing etc...  The wheels are shot, the forks are shot.  The paint is hammered but I like it.  (its only original paint once eh?) I like the idea of a parts bike to steal stuff from.  I will look into that.  Thanks again for all the kind words...




thankz ...
tha bug is really a 73 
just got that 66 tin

please enjoy your recreate-ing of tha bike 
because as you allready know if you want it to be ...
er let's just say a 66 
all you have to do is create the illusion


----------



## dudewah (Mar 2, 2012)

New wheels off Craigslist, some polishing and its almost decent.  Its still a pig but its shinier.  ha.  Thanks ya'll


----------



## Stingman (Mar 2, 2012)

Have fun with it and just ride it for what it is! No collectability for something like this. I recommend starting off with with a Schwinn middleweight like a Typhoon. You can pick them up for a reasonable price and the parts are easy to find. Start off with something that is collectible but isn't going to break the bank. Welocme to the hobby!


----------

